# finally outside



## terryo (May 8, 2008)

I put Pio outside now. He loves it.


----------



## ryanp15 (May 8, 2008)

aww he looks really cute 
how old is he?

and the enclosure looks nicely planted too  im sure he'll chomp through it in no time though!


----------



## Crazy1 (May 8, 2008)

Pio, is so sweet. Looks like he is really enjoying it outside. Love the first pic of Pio


----------



## Isa (May 8, 2008)

Pio is soooo cute, the enclosure you made looks really nice, Pio seems very happy


----------



## JustAnja (May 8, 2008)

His tub looks terrific Terry, bet he is enjoying that sunshine! My torts are still only getting to go out once in a while. Like today the high is 58  59 tomorrow. Poor torts.


----------



## terryo (May 8, 2008)

Poor Pio...he's back inside. It is going down to the 50's and low 60's again. Oh well, it was good while it lasted.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (May 8, 2008)

Terry, I always enjoy all of the color in your Pio's enclosure. Nice job for that cutie!


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (May 8, 2008)

Terry, I dont know if you ever posted this before but what do you plant in your enclosures? It looks great .


----------



## terryo (May 8, 2008)

I planted Spring Mix, dandilion, butter lettuce, pansies, strawberries, clover and some small Rose of Shannon. I have a big tree, and there are loads of little ones that spring up around it.
Thank you everyone.


----------



## Jacqui (May 10, 2008)

terryo said:


> Poor Pio...he's back inside. It is going down to the 50's and low 60's again. Oh well, it was good while it lasted.



Isn't that such a pain. Worse part of spring is the taking them in and out. Nice however, because it will give everything some days to start regrowing where he may have done some grazing. You did a great job. Lots of variety and colorful!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (May 13, 2008)

He's pretty 

_____________________________

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## sushisurf13 (May 15, 2008)

How Cool!!

i love the little set up you have for Pio. Very smart design. I'm sure he loves it

Eric


----------



## TestudoGeek (May 16, 2008)

I love Pio and his super tub!


----------



## Tortobox (May 22, 2008)

Wonderful, really nice tortoise and perfect enclosure


----------



## jasso2 (May 22, 2008)

man i love that setup imma build new setups for my tortoises this weekend!!!! off on monday so i can enjoy them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (May 22, 2008)

terryo said:


> I planted Spring Mix, dandilion, butter lettuce, pansies, strawberries, clover and some small Rose of Shannon. I have a big tree, and there are loads of little ones that spring up around it.
> Thank you everyone.



Rose of Shannon? 

Just checking your sense of humor Terry..





nerd


----------



## terryo (May 22, 2008)

I must have written that one before I found out ....Rose of Sharon. Don't worry...I will NEVER lose my sense of humor.
By the way, Terry, what are those white lines running through Pio's shell? I hope that he is just growing. Look at the first picture. See those lines? He is still very smooth.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (May 22, 2008)

terryo said:


> I must have written that one before I found out ....Rose of Sharon. Don't worry...I will NEVER lose my sense of humor.
> By the way, Terry, what are those white lines running through Pio's shell? I hope that he is just growing. Look at the first picture. See those lines? He is still very smooth.



That is growth. His growth looks perfect.. however if a space develops 'between' the carapce scutes he's eating too much. Not to worry.. just keep an eye on him. 

He's gotten to the age that he doesn't need as much now as he has been eating in the past.

nerd


----------

